# ebay humidors?



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

im taking the leap and buying my first humidor.
im well aware of coolers but i really dont see myself having more than 75-100 at any given time during the next year or so. if i do , i have a couple cigar boxes for overflow.

so has anyone purchased a humidor from ebay? i was eyeing this one that was brought to my attention by Cigar Man Andy - NEW - AMBASSADOR MAPLEWOOD FINISH 75 CIGAR HUMIDOR - eBay (item 320253849294 end time Feb-12-09 14:13:20 PST)

feedback looks good and theyve been around since '03.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

sqhertz said:


> but i really dont see myself having more than 75-100 at any given time during the next year or so. if i do , i have a couple cigar boxes for overflow.


:r:r:r:r:r
How many times have we heard that!
Actually, I've bought 2 humidors off ebay and I'm quite happy with both. Other than the crappy hygrometer I got on one of them.
I've seen these imperfect ones on ebay and almost ended up ordering one. For $30 with shipping, can't see the down side. The only thing, and it just could be the way the picture is, even though it says Spanish cedar, in the photo, the inside doesn't look red enough for cedar. But he does seem like a good seller.
The other thing to consider, even though it says 75 count, you will likely get a lot less in there than that.
Good luck.:tu


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

i know i know , the slope is steep , dangerous , contagous , slippery , dangerous , unforgiving , dangerous , and did i say dangerous? :r

but for the price and my conditions , it looks great. im just quesitoning a humidor from the 'infamous' ebay. but looking through the reviews , they seem to sell alot of them and everyone seems pleased.
hmm.....


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

As long as it holds a good seal, then it should work. I agree, it's smaller than you think and you will be lucky to get 35 or 40 smokes in there. I learned the hard way on my 300 count and I'm lucky to get 150 in it. 

If it doesn't work out, you're only out $30... 
Good luck, Vinnie


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't really see too much of a down side for $30. Post a picture when you get it. I'd be curious to see the "imperfection".

Since Sept 08, I've purchased a 50 ct humidor, then a 125 ct, got a free 25 ct with a sampler, converted my medium sized cooler. And I'm running out of space. It's crazy.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

well , when we settle into a townhouse me and the fiance been eyeing out in NC , she promised i can get a vino. ill let her know i didnt forget. lol.

id really like to get a larger imperfect from CH.com , but they seem to be out of the ones in my range. or if someone has something they want to get rid of , ill gladny snag it up. id rather give my money to a member than a merchant on ebay.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

im ready to snag it up. my main thing is , if it doesnt seal well enough , is there anything i can do to fix it? or would i just be better off sending it back and eating the shipping charges..


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

I have seen where some people take masking tape and put it on the little tab that actually makes the seal. They say that works for theirs. That seems to be like an easy fix if it works just isnt the most eye appealing. But again you would only be out $30 or shipping. Have seen several posts on here about people with ebay humidors and they like them. For me, after looking around more i could get one from a more reliable site for $8 more. 

I also suggest cheaking out cheaphumidors and tampahumidor and looking at their imperfects. i just got a 25-50ct glass top for less than $30 shipped. there is only two little off colors on the top that you can hardly notice. And you can make an offer on their prices the have listed for the other humidors. I have been told around 10-15% less than what they have them at.


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

This is what i was talking about. with Blue tape or masking tape.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its your world, but most people would advise against humidors from Ebay. For the price you are looking ar you could find something comparable, that isn't an imperfect, and from a repsected vendor from someone like Cheaphumidors.com or the Devil site. But it is your money :2


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I got a 400 count from there and have not had a single problem. I have about 340 sticks in there with room for about two more boxes so I'm OK on space. Word of advise, whatever size you think you need, triple it and buy one. I started with a 20 count, then 100 count, then 400 count and then anothe 25 count for some dryboxing. This was over the course of the last 16 months.


----------



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

Geneve 500 ct High Gloss Cigar Cabinet Humidor *UNUSED* - eBay (item 110337394811 end time Jan-19-09 22:20:07 PST)

I found this one on ebay and its the same one that I just ordered. I received mine two days ago and I love it! Obviously its still seasoning but the overall look and size of it I love.

The bid on it now is $150 which is a really good price for this humi. The seller has perfect feedback too so it may be something to look into.

Good Luck!
cheers


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

well , i sent the guys at cheaphumidors an offer. im sure it may be a bit low , but im on a tight budget. 


...and i just signed up on cbid if my offer gets denied... im scared , :r.


thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

well , i went ahead and bit the bullet and ordered the ebay humi. worst case , im out $30.
i will post a picture of it as soon as i recieve it.


----------



## SmokinDuck (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, like he said, it doesn't look pretty but the blue painters tape was all I had on hand and sealed it up nicely. When you get it, do the flashlight test to see if there is any light spilling out, if there is, just break out the tape.


----------



## sodomanaz (Oct 2, 2008)

I've purchased two larger humidors from ebay, and both turned out pretty well. Keep in mind they use the same Chinese wholesalers who are supplying the discount online humidor shops in the most part. Unless you want to make an investment in a handcrafted work, ebay can't be beat. Make sure to post pics when you get yours!


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

got it today...






doesnt look bad. but why is the bottom separated like this ..




and i never realized that cedar has such an odor. now , i just have to fill 'er up.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

That sure doesn't look like spanish cedar to me and the gaps in the bottom are because it appears to be an inferior humidor :2


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> That sure doesn't look like spanish cedar to me and the gaps in the bottom are because it appears to be an inferior humidor :2


:banghead:

anyway i can make sure that it is or isnt spanish cedar? ill send it right back with the quickness if it is that terrible of quality.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® doesn't think it's Spanish Cedar. Bear in mind that Spanish Cedar certainly isn't necessary; the point of it is that it controls humidity better than a lot of other woods. As long as that is acheived, it's all good.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

well , i tried to find pictures of cedar and the ones i did find looked similar. but the images wernt all that great to begin with. the only two woods ive ever worked with are MDF and melamine , lol. so i wouldnt know right off hand.

the smell from the wood in the humi is kinda strong though...


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

here is the link from the exact auction. NEW - AMBASSADOR MAPLEWOOD FINISH 75 CIGAR HUMIDOR - eBay (item 320253849294 end time Jan-17-09 10:34:28 PST)

im not sure wether i should just send it back and eat return shipping charges (wont be much though USPS) and get one from cheaphumidors.com like i should of in the first place , or just keep it...

what would you guys do?


----------



## PDV (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, since you ask...I would return it and get something of better quality, and larger, from a reputable on-line vendor. I actually bought my humi off of ebay myself, but it was a name brand (RyJ), and a 300 count.

If you can't afford something better/larger right now, I would suggest getting by with tupperdor until you can. :2


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

well , i sent the seller a message. so it will go out monday and i should have my refund by the end of the week.

oh well , it was worth a shot and im not going to be out much money at all.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

From what I understand, Spanish cedar is a bit redder than what your pictures are showing. It probably is some kind of cedar. How much did the shipping cost from the supplier? And how much will it cost to ship back. Because from what I understand, you won't recover those. So you should subtract the total cost of shipping from the cost of the humidor. That will be your effective refund. My guess is you might only be getting back half or less than the value of the humidor. May be better off just keeping it.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

it was $31.xx to my door. to send it through usps would be $10-15. leaving me with half of what i paid for it in the first place. comparing it to my other cigar boxes (which i assume is spanish cedar , correct me if im wrong) it does seem lighter in color. they also smell similar but the humi has a much stronger scent.
would storing my sticks in there ruin them in any way? i mean , id rather keep it if it wont cause any problems just to avoid the hassle. i already have shot glasses of DW sitting in there.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

It looks like a regular cedar to me. If the smell is overwhelming I would not store sticks in there. :2


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> It looks like a regular cedar to me. If the smell is overwhelming I would not store sticks in there. :2


I concur. Looks like regular cedar to me. You could store a very small sweater in there, if you'd like, but not cigars.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

i guess its going back then. ill just use whatever im left with on more smokes and use the cooler for now...


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

sqhertz said:


> i guess its going back then. ill just use whatever im left with on more smokes and use the cooler for now...


It would be a nice box to store lighters, cutters, and other misc. stuff in.

Mike :ss


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

i already have an onyx box for that.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

That's too bad. Must be dissappointing.:bawling:


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

eh , ive wasted money on things worse than this , lol.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

sqhertz said:


> eh , ive wasted money on things worse than this , lol.


Haven't we all!

Mike :ss


----------



## nsiops (Jan 18, 2009)

I just recieved my ebay humidor. I didnt have a ton of money in the first place. Mine is alright. But I am definately looking for a higher quality one for the future.


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

Got a 100ct from cheaphumidors.com for $49 shipped. I've had it for about a month and has held the RH at a rock solid 70%. I have hf beads in it and around 30 sticks. Considering the very low RH in the winter months in NE Ohio, I'm very happy with this. CH is the way to go!


----------



## nsiops (Jan 18, 2009)

After playing with my ebay humidor for a few hours I felt that the build quality was fairly low. The count was way smaller than advertised (150?:crazy:-more like an uncomfortable 75 at most). The cedar in it was not spanish and the "glass" was actually a plexi-glass that didnt seem sealed well at all. The hygrometer is built in and can't be calibrated. Regardless I sent an e-mail to them, threatening to leave bad feedback. Suprisingly the company is giving me a full refund and I get to keep the humidor on the house. Apparently they have had a few people complain about their description of 150 cigars (maybe 150 cigarettes :heh. So when I recieve my refund it will go to a quality humidor at cheaphumidors.com ; where I should have went to in the first place.

For future people that may look at this post becuase they are thinking about buying a humidor on ebay. Here are a few things to consider.

1. Try comparing prices from legitimate websites first. I found that some people were selling the same humidor for more money on ebay than from a reputable dealer.

2. Look at the description and all the small print. Don't assume anything is included in the humidor. They may leave out information. For instance the cedar was cedar..not spanish cedar.

3. Look at ALL of the feedback. Look for negative feedback most importantly. I found that at first glance the company had 99% positive feedback. However out of all the products they sold, and all the feedback they got..the few negatives were about their humidors. The complains were generally the same "poor description" "doesnt work" etc.

4. If your looking for a deal try www.cheaphumidors.com or www.cigarbid.com . For the first you can make them an offer, the latter you can bid with a singular source instead of an anonymous ebayer.

5. If you HAVE to use ebay. Make sure the company specializes in Cigar accessories. I found that many stores sell humidors, but that wasn't their speciality. Some ebay stores selling humidors sold pens, watches, clocks, paperweights and other trinkets. A humidor is not a "trinket". Buy from someone that takes cigars and their products seriously.

6. If you DO get a dud. Don't pass it off on yourself and take the hit. Complain and let the community know you got a bad humidor. Ebay has a good policy on letting the public evaluate sellers. Likewise let the seller know if you recieved a dud that you were not happy, and you have access to hurting their buisness reputation (Through ebay, as well as forums like these). Cigar hobbyists go by word of mouth (how else do we know whats a top stick? or a the next legislation being passed?) so remind them and warn us!:smoke2:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have an ebay humi, 300ct. No problems at all holds humidity level fine 68 to 70 degrees. It is not Spanish cedar but I added Spanish cedar just like you would to a coolerdor. I also added a Spanish cedar tray (I still need to add 2 more). The only thing I do not like about it is the shelves, they suck. But I will fix that soon.

I know alot people don't like the humi's from some ebay sellers, but to me it is no different then a coolerdor, they are not made of Spanish cedar either. The ebay humidor just looks better to me.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Some great information. I was going to get the lucky 7 humidor from thompsoncigar.com but I saw this on ebay its $100 more but it looks fantastic, and wouldn't mind paying double for the extra good looks. It says "Lined with Premium Spanish Kiln Dried cedar"

What do you guys think? Worth a shot?

300ct Glass Top w/ 3 drawers Humidor New - eBay (item 380095167819 end time Mar-07-09 15:22:00 PST)


----------



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Some great information. I was going to get the lucky 7 humidor from thompsoncigar.com but I saw this on ebay its $100 more but it looks fantastic, and wouldn't mind paying double for the extra good looks. It says "Lined with Premium Spanish Kiln Dried cedar"
> 
> What do you guys think? Worth a shot?
> 
> 300ct Glass Top w/ 3 drawers Humidor New - eBay (item 380095167819 end time Mar-07-09 15:22:00 PST)


That looks like a nice piece, but you may be able to get something a bit bigger for around the same price either on ebay or cbid. I looked around a bit and saw this one on ebay now:

Geneve 500 ct High Gloss Cigar Cabinet Humidor *NEW* - eBay (item 110346502926 end time Feb-12-09 22:53:31 PST)

I use to have the Geneve and for the money, it is a wonderful piece. It says it can hold 500, but in reality, it can hold a bit more than that. The drawer is marketed as a place to put your accessories, but it holds RH great so I use to store sticks in there as well. I noticed this person has a "buy it now" and also "make offer" tab so maybe you can get it for even less.

Just something to think about though. For my money, I like the geneve a lot more..but the other looks nice as well. Good luck with whatever you decide. :clap2:

cheers


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

I remember saying 75 ct was all I would need. I remember saying it again when I bought my 2nd 75. I recall something similar when I said, THIS time, I'll get a 300ct. I find myself waiting for my 1000ct humidor to arrive on Wed. We all go through it. Be sure your next one is about 4-5 times larger than what you think you need... It will save a lot of counter space.


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

I too was interested in the E-bay Humi's. Are we speaking of the ones being posted by the seller named "gadgetbestbuy"?
Sorry the Auctions attached to your postings are all over and I can't see them...
If you read the description you will see this.

"FACTS ABOUT OUR CIGAR HUMIDORS!!! In order to provide savings for our customers and get the same value, portions of our humidor interior are made of cedar wood. Once the humidor is closed everything inside is sealed. The cedar smell will remain in the box giving positive effect on the flavor of your cigars. Therefore there is no need to make the inside of the humidor completely of cedar. If you research cigar humidors, there is no 100% cedar humidor. All manufacturers use the same method to make their humidors. The reason our prices are much better than other sellers is because we have our own manufacturer and make our own products. We also sell our humidors to few of biggest retail chain stores in United States and Europe. That's why we get good items at lower prices. We do not buy our products from other middle men and we pass the saving on to our customers. We hope this helps and please feel free to email us with any other questions or concerns that you may have."

nothing is said about spanish cedar!!! now even my $19.00 20 count has the entire inside lined with Kiln Dried spanish cedar. So why settle for less. I've heard that American cedar is not good for storing cigars. The sent is too strong.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

haven't had any problems with my humi hold a tight seal. I don't have my entire humi decked out in spanish cedar, but you don't need any to be honest with you. I have the entire back, bottom, and half of each self line with spanish cedar and I have no complaints. Been using this humidor for about 6 months now.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I was gifted a 50ct ebay special at Christmas time. It came cracked from someone shoving they tray in too deep and the laquer looked to have been applied with a broom. The sender contacted the vendor for a replacement. The vender just said, "keep it" and refunded the money. No more ebay-dors for me.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

My brother ordered a humidor from ebay. Came completely destroyed in the box. From the description and pictures on ebay it looked like the 75 Cigar Display Humidor Display II from CheapHumidors (I would post a link but I don't have those privileges yet). But was definitely an inferior knockoff. Had plexiglass instead of regular glass and like I said the thing got destroyed in the mail or was shipped that way. I would stay away from ebay.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

I had just purchased a humidor on ebay last week and it arrives tomorrow. By reading this fourm, I am kind of concerned with the condition it is going to arrive in. I ordered it from cheaphumidors -- is that the same as cheaphumidors.com? This is the title of the auction, since I am still to new to post a link -- "Capri 25-50 Cigar Humidor Glass Top Cedar Lined NEW"

As an addition, I decided to buy the 72% Boveda Humidification packets because I just don't want to deal with the humidifier. Anyone have any experience with using these?


----------

